# How do you go about setting up a business in Rhodes?



## JonnyPoolEase (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi all, I am very new to this site, and looking for some advice. I have seen a gap in the market and looking to start a business using my profession. Can anyone tell me how hard it is to do this? What are the pitfalls? Anything to watch out for etc. 

Thanks in advance, 

Jonny


----------



## true lies (Dec 23, 2012)

JonnyPoolEase said:


> Hi all, I am very new to this site, and looking for some advice. I have seen a gap in the market and looking to start a business using my profession. Can anyone tell me how hard it is to do this? What are the pitfalls? Anything to watch out for etc.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Jonny


Hi JPE, Where are you moving from? first step would be to establish your legal status.


----------



## JonnyPoolEase (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm currently living and working in rhodes, I work for TUI uk, overseas. But UK payroll. Does this help?


----------



## true lies (Dec 23, 2012)

Yes it does. It would help to know the type of business and i could understand your reluctance to share, If your business plan requires you to rent or lease buildings, your best asset and ally would be your landlord, he will be a local, connected, eager to have you as a tenant he will go to bat for you, Also very important especially in a smaller city not to directly compete with an established business run by a Greek citizen, if run by a foreigner that's fine. If you are willing to provide more details you will get better advice.


----------



## JonnyPoolEase (Jun 8, 2013)

It's nothing secret but would be a swimming pool maintenance company, as there seems to be only property maintenance around the island, I am aware they offer the same services but at a huge cost. Whereas supplying one knowledge and applying it would be hugely cost effective for myself and the customers. 

Thanks


----------



## true lies (Dec 23, 2012)

You are saying they are not specialists, and you would be the only one to offer pool maintenance, are you from Greek decent, do you speak the language.


----------



## true lies (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi JPE If you are around help us understand your process of starting a business in Rhodes.


----------



## JonnyPoolEase (Jun 8, 2013)

Yes, to complete pool plant maintenance by law you do not need to be a specialist, I would offer services to the community as a member of the pool plant professionals. I have very basic knowledge of the language, but am learning and no I am not of Greek decent.


----------



## asimenia (Feb 20, 2012)

Before you surge forward - find out exactly what papers you will need to do this .... setting up a business n Greece is extremely difficult (and expensive) and you'll be surprised at what papers they will need from you. Find out all this first. If I knew then what I know now - I would never have set up my shops.

Maybe you can find a way of doing this without setting up a business :decision:


----------



## Haraki (Aug 5, 2009)

*Business in Rhodes*



asimenia said:


> Before you surge forward - find out exactly what papers you will need to do this .... setting up a business n Greece is extremely difficult (and expensive) and you'll be surprised at what papers they will need from you. Find out all this first. If I knew then what I know now - I would never have set up my shops.
> 
> Maybe you can find a way of doing this without setting up a business :decision:


Hi, I also have a business in Rhodes but it is a registered company in Britain, I did try and start the company registered in Rhodes but it was impossible they have about 600 tax laws and they changed all the time, even my greek accountant could not keep up with the changing laws. From my experience if you run your business from Britain and provide your full British Business address and tax number when you work with other companies on the island, it also helps if your business does promote Rhodes and Greece and they will see you as an assett, I would suggest that you do something like website of the pools that you clean if they are hotels or rent there propertys, give size of the pool, depth of the pool, sitting area, shaded area, green area, hard area, privtae area or publis area, views from pool side, do you need your own drinks and food or is there a bar near buy, is it noisy that kind of stuff with a link to the owners website if people want to book, once you build up a format questionaire and pictures input you can easily do this yourself and you can create your own directory pools in Rhodes then you start to become an asset and attracting people to Rhodes and hopefully attracting new clients that will want your pool cleaning skills and want there pool on your website especially if its free as part of your cleaning service. If you want a contact that will build you a good website and you can do all your own editing let me know.

I do hope this helps, if you are in Rhodes I can put you in touch with a great Lawyer she from Ireland lived in Rhodes for 20+years knows the Greek laws inside out, she has given me some great advice.

It is not all doom and gloom in Greece it just getting the right advice form people that know, as you know people that do not know just make it up with hear say and guessing. So talk to a lawyer after you have read all replies, good advice is always cheap, bad advice will always cost you one way or another.


----------



## Gennadi (Aug 17, 2013)

*Setting up new business in South Rhodes*

Does anyone know of an accountant in South Rhodes to help me set up new very small business, unfortunately I do not speak Greek.


----------



## Janagnostou (Jul 11, 2014)

I am thinking of retiring in rhodes in a few years and would like to know what the steps are in setting up a business in rhodes and what it might cost.


----------

